#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Пали >  > > >  >  >  Сингальский алфавит

## Ассаджи

Для любителей пальмовых листьев -

http://users.i.com.ua/~sangha/dharma/paali/sinhala.pdf

(по мотивам http://www.omniglot.com/writing/sinhala.htm и подобных страниц)

----------

